# Prog Popularity Prolapse on this forum



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

The Deacon wans to know the prog birddogs on this forum.

And, roughly, how many prog/psych cds/lps youse gots in the collectro.


(And, always remember, a Prog Masterman is of no obligation to explain hisself.)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I have listened a lot of prog in the past. But I didn't had a lot of money, many albums were difficult to find so I listened a lot downloading from soulseek. And the quality of the music wasn't often that great to my ears, so I don't have a big prog collection and I'm more into other stuff.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Pretty much every recording I buy that isn't classical lies somewhere on the prog spectrum. And the vast majority of it is modern bands. Contrary to what the mainstream will have you believe, progressive rock is alive and well, and enjoying arguably a far healthier life now than in what many would believe to be its "heyday". We are living in prog's true heyday right now!

Another thing Mainstream got vastly vastly wrong about prog is that it was supposed to have "died" when punk came along in '77. But no! In _that very year_, Pink Floyd released their most progROCK album, Animals. And Rush were among several bands who bridged the gap between then and the arrival of neoprog in the early 80s. Marillion, IQ, Pendragon, Pallas, Twelfth Night. All of these and many others led us through the supposed "dark days" of the 80s, then the seeds for the new rising of prog in the 90s with Dream Theater, Spock's Beard, Porcupine Tree, The Flower Kings, and so on.

PROG IS ALIVE!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon dont really care for neoprog, but I gots lotta it on record: Pallas, IQ,Pendragon,Winter,12th Night.

The trouble with neo is simple: it does not measure up to 70s prog cos its watered-down prog usually concentrating on a single facet - this usually being verbosity highlighting a single band member (almost always the vocalist). That 90s neo did not have the diversity of composition the early prog had: how much jazz,blues, odd time signatres/counterpoint do you hear in neo?Not even acoustic passages. Thwere is no sense of dynamics. When you emulate you usually end-up with second rate.

This goes for the new (non-neo) prog bands as well. What we have now is extremely talented musicians but where the lack is evident is that no one seems to know how to _COMPOSE_ anything beyond the trite and unmemorable.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

For once you make sense and you talk normal talk. Congratulations. Keep it up.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

About 20-30 psychedlic albums, only 1 true prog album, unless Uncle Meat counts.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Deacon dont really care for neoprog, but I gots lotta it on record: Pallas, IQ,Pendragon,Winter,12th Night.
> 
> The trouble with neo is simple: it does not measure up to 70s prog cos its watered-down prog usually concentrating on a single facet - this usually being verbosity highlighting a single band member (almost always the vocalist). That 90s neo did not have the diversity of composition the early prog had: how much jazz,blues, odd time signatres/counterpoint do you hear in neo?Not even acoustic passages. Thwere is no sense of dynamics. When you emulate you usually end-up with second rate.
> 
> This goes for the new (non-neo) prog bands as well. What we have now is extremely talented musicians but where the lack is evident is that no one seems to know how to _COMPOSE_ anything beyond the trite and unmemorable.


I tend to agree with you concerning 80's new prog, but not modern (mid 90's to contemporary era).

There are many (non-neo) prog bands from the 90's and later that do not fit your evaluation. Many are writing deep, emotional, complex, beautiful, challenging, modern prog.

Many of them, if they releases albums in 1974, would be revered with their 70's counterparts.

Just to name a few:

Anglagard (Sweden)
Deus ex Machina (Italy)
The Underground Railroad (USA)
Aranis (Belgium)
Thinking Plague (USA)
Kotebel (Spain)
Kenso (Japan)
Miriodor (Canada)
D.F.A. (Italy)
NeBeLNeST (France)
Octafish (Germany)
Höyry-Kone (Finland)
Cabezas de Cera (Mexico)
Forgas Band Phenomena (France)

Some of these are classic prog, some are avant-prog, some prog-fusion.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

And most recent as well.

Just this morning I listened to O.A.K. "Giordano Bruno" and its not half-bad.


Deluge Grander and Psychedelic Ensemble are two examples of real excellent and busy progs (done by virtually one-man "bands"!)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


> I tend to agree with you concerning 80's new prog, but not modern (mid 90's to contemporary era).
> 
> There are many (non-neo) prog bands from the 90's and later that do not fit your evaluation. Many are writing deep, emotional, complex, beautiful, challenging, modern prog.
> 
> ...


there are certain bands that I like in this list (Thinking plague for instance), but I remember others like Deus ex machina as some of the most boring and uninteresting prog made in italy (at least what I heard of them)...


----------

